# Looking for a Village for Practicing Our Italian



## chipsize (Oct 1, 2011)

My wife and I will be traveling to Italy in mid-Oct for two weeks. We are flying into Rome and will also be going down to Naples. As we have both been taking Italian lessons we would like to find a nice village that we could use as a base where we would be forced to practice what we have learned - i.e. a village where most people are not likely to speak English. If anyone has any suggestions of villages in Lazio/Central Italy or Campania it would be greatly appreciated. We might also consider Umbria but are a bit concerned about rain and temperature. Thanks!


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

abruzzo is full of small villages where no one or certainly very few speak english so just take your pick.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i will second that , there are not alot of turists here this is the real italy .real food real prices and some of the best views in italy


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

Agree with above. My village near Teramo of 350 people has no mother tongue anglophones with the exception of myself and a few visitors from time to time. Tourism is down so there are many places to rent and most of the landlords are open to a bit of bargaining.


----------



## chipsize (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input - we will definitely take a look at Abruzzo!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry abruzzo is full its getting to popular its the best


----------



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

pudd 2 said:


> i will second that , there are not alot of turists here this is the real italy .real food real prices and some of the best views in italy


We are seriously looking at Abruzzo for a relocation from southern California next year. Your kind comments reinforce what we have begun to feel about the region. Does anyone have experience or comments about the area around Sulmona as a choice for Expats from the US?


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

there is a small company which is run by two americans who have relocated to abruzzo and who have experienced all the administrative procedures etc. i'm sure they would be able to give you all the advice and information you require unfortunately i am unable to give you their website address on this forum. there are many americans who have relocated recently to abruzzo but i don't have any information on sulmona as i live in the northern part of abruzzo....it's a large area and varies enormously hope you find the information you need. best wishes,


----------



## Larry and Arlene (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Sheila. A reference like that would be very helpful as "stranieri" we are going to need lots of help in running interference for us.

This ExPat site has been a godsend so far. We are grateful to all the thoughful and gracious contributors.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

Larry and Arlene said:


> Thanks Sheila. A reference like that would be very helpful as "stranieri" we are going to need lots of help in running interference for us.
> 
> This ExPat site has been a godsend so far. We are grateful to all the thoughful and gracious contributors.


best advise i could give you is to stay each area for a few days its a vast aria we chose the area we thought best 20 mins sea 15 mins ski 35 mins airport 20 mins unaversity hospital with top american and italian surgions google pretoro and you will se what i mean


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

About 30 anglophone families have set up shop, mostly in the form of holiday homes, in the town of Introdacqua, about 3 miles from Sulmona. There is Facebook group dedicated to this town and the folks there will be more than willing to point you in the right direction. Advantage of the town is that there are a couple hundred abandoned dwellings just waiting to be renovated.


----------



## godgie (Jan 6, 2012)

*small village*

I havwe some ideas about the eastern coast of calabria where rents are very cheap for long term in particular and the locals really friendly.I you wish you can ring me/or text me on 00353872525628 ie irish nr.
Best regards John


----------

